# Mobbing. Psychoterror am Arbeitsplatz und wie man sich dagegen wehren kann



## risingmoon

Buena tarde. Es el título de un conocido libro del Dr. Leymann, aunque todavía más por su versión traducida al francés. Como referencia, he tomado en cuenta Psychoterror - WordReference.com Dictionary of English 

Mi propuesta:  _Mobbing_: Terror psicológico en el lugar de trabajo y cómo luchar contra él / combatirlo

¿Sugerencias? Gracias desde ya.


----------



## Tr05

¡Hola! Yo añadiría "...y cómo se puede luchar/defender contra él//combatirlo."


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias, Tr05, el "se puede" es un agregado de valor. Aunque no me extraña, no deja de llamar mi atención que la misma frase original pueda tener una interpretación en sentido prácticamente contrario. Al margen de ello y respecto a la última expresión, a fin de cuentas ¿cuál es la opción más apropiada? Me siento algo inclinado por "(...) y cómo se puede luchar contra él", pero sigo sin estar del todo seguro. ¿Sugerencias? Agradezco de antemano otra vez.


----------



## elroy

Hola, risingmoon:

Yo optaría por tu versión. Lo que pasa es que la traducción de Tr05 es más literal, pero es que en alemán no se puede usar el infinitivo como en castellano, así que se usa esa formulación más larga para expresar lo mismo. Es decir, no creo que se trate de otro significado, sino de dos formas de expresar la misma cosa. Tu versión la prefiero por ser más corta y un tanto más idiomática en castellano, creo. 

Aparte de eso le añadiría un artículo al terror psicológico. En cuanto al verbo me gusta más "combatirlo" por ser más corto.

_Mobbing_: El terror psicológico en el lugar de trabajo y cómo combatirlo


----------



## Tonerl

risingmoon said:


> Al margen de ello y respecto a la última expresión, a fin de cuentas* ¿cuál es la opción más apropiada? Me siento algo inclinado por "(...) y cómo se puede luchar contra él*", pero sigo sin estar del todo seguro. ¿Sugerencias? Agradezco de antemano otra vez.



_Mobbing_: El terror psicológico en el lugar de trabajo y* cómo combatirlo*

Mobbing am Arbeitsplatz *"und wie man dagegen ankämpfen kann"*
Mobbing am Arbeitsplatz *"und wie man dagegen vorgeht"
*
Saludos


----------



## risingmoon

Muchas gracias elroy y Tonerl. elroy, tu explicación no puede ser más clara; Tonerl, disculpa: no entiendo si apoyas la propuesta de elroy o si propones dos opciones más. ¿Serías tan amable de aclararlo? Creo que ya podemos ir concluyendo...


----------



## elroy

risingmoon said:


> Tonerl, disculpa: no entiendo si apoyas la propuesta de elroy o si propones dos opciones más.


 Me parece que sí, apoya mi propuesta porque ha puesto la misma frase sin cambio ninguno (aunque puede ser que no se haya dado cuento de mi propuesta). Las otras dos frases son en alemán, así que supongo que no te tienen que interesar, ya que lo que estás haciendo es traducir y no escribir de nuevo la frase de origen.


----------



## Tonerl

Tonerl, disculpa: no entiendo si apoyas la propuesta de elroy o si propones dos opciones más.

De hecho, no he visto la propuesta de elroy y en caso de que las dos frases traducidas al alemán sean innecesarias 
entoces podría borrarlas !


----------



## risingmoon

Hola Tonerl. Quizá tu dispositivo no te permite ver el hilo completo, pero la propuesta de elroy está en #4, y la tuya (#5) coincide plenamente. De ahí mi pregunta.
Respecto a las traducciones al alemán, mejor te pregunto ¿cuál es su propósito, es una reinterpretación tuya? Lamento no entenderlo todavía.
Y de paso: ¿ocurrió algo similar en el hilo relacionado con el video sobre mobbing (Begleitmaterial zum Mobbing-Video)?


----------



## Tonerl

risingmoon said:


> Respecto a las traducciones al alemán, mejor te pregunto ¿cuál es su propósito, es una reinterpretación tuya? Lamento no entenderlo todavía.



Hola risingmoon !

*Las traducciones al alemán están destinadas exclusivamente a aquellos que estén interesados en ambos idiomas* y que yo sepa hay unos cuantos de ellos !!!

Espero que ahora lo entiendas mejor !?  

Saludos


----------



## risingmoon

Buena tarde. Vayamos punto por punto.
Primero: gracias elroy y Tonerl por su apoyo. Queda como propusieron.
Segundo: ¡Por fin, Tonerl! No, no lo había entendido así, gracias por la aclaración. Por tanto, es lo mismo para el hilo acerca del video, el título original se mantiene tal cual.
Por cierto: me parece bien "combatirlo" no sólo por lo corto, sino por su significado.
¡Listo! Hilo concluido . Gracias de nuevo y hasta pronto .


----------

